# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My New Tank



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

I guess an introduction is in order, as this is the first post I have made. My name is Jason and I hail from Whittier. I have been in the hobby since I was in elementary school and, due to 8 years in the USMC, am just now setting up my tank(s) again. This process will start with the below set-up:

Tank: 50 Gal(US) acrylic, Sea Clear Tank
Lighting: Hamilton retrofit 2x55w (6700 K)
Ebo-Jager
Fluval 304
15 W UV Steralizer
2.5 lb tank w/ JBJ Regulator
Milwaukee SMS122 CO2 Controller
Substrate: Flourite

Plants are to be delivered tomorrow (02-03-04) and consist of the following general categories:

Anubias
Swords
Crypts
Java Fern
Glossitigma

Water:

Using RODI water produced from a Kent Maxxima Hi-s. Reconstituted with RO Right, Botanica GH+, and PH Stable (see "RODI Cookbook Recipe" for details). 

Will set-up tank tomorrow and will have pictures and additional threads in the future. I look forward to conversing with you in the future.


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

I guess an introduction is in order, as this is the first post I have made. My name is Jason and I hail from Whittier. I have been in the hobby since I was in elementary school and, due to 8 years in the USMC, am just now setting up my tank(s) again. This process will start with the below set-up:

Tank: 50 Gal(US) acrylic, Sea Clear Tank
Lighting: Hamilton retrofit 2x55w (6700 K)
Ebo-Jager
Fluval 304
15 W UV Steralizer
2.5 lb tank w/ JBJ Regulator
Milwaukee SMS122 CO2 Controller
Substrate: Flourite

Plants are to be delivered tomorrow (02-03-04) and consist of the following general categories:

Anubias
Swords
Crypts
Java Fern
Glossitigma

Water:

Using RODI water produced from a Kent Maxxima Hi-s. Reconstituted with RO Right, Botanica GH+, and PH Stable (see "RODI Cookbook Recipe" for details). 

Will set-up tank tomorrow and will have pictures and additional threads in the future. I look forward to conversing with you in the future.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looking foreward to it!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome! Any reason you aren't using tap water? Also, do you have ferts and the needed test kits on-hand/on-order.

Regards,
Brian.


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BSS:
> Welcome! Any reason you aren't using tap water? Also, do you have ferts and the needed test kits on-hand/on-order.
> ...


Brian:

Thank you for taking the time to view my thread. Pertaining to the tap water issue, the primary reason why I use RODI water is so I can build it exactly the way I want/need it. Also, the municipal water quality isn't that great.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Brian..

How does one know when its time to start dosing ferts?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i would say that you need to start dosing when you get enough of a plant load that your plants start to turn yellow or get holes in them. but, it would be nice if they didn't die first


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

Ben:

I would concur with Russell. Generally the overall plant health and condition will dictate. In my case, I am waiting about a month before I begin dosing ferts. Thus far, the plants are doing extremely with CO2 fertilization only. I am in week 3 and will begin adding ferts in week 4.

Jason Z.


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's a pic of the tank in week 4. Enjoy!

Jason


----------



## Sultanita (Feb 24, 2005)

Very pretty tank.


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Sultanita:
> Very pretty tank.


Thanks for the compliment...more pictures to follow.


----------



## imported_Rizos (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice tank! Quite an inspiration for a newbie like me...


----------

